# RFC Private list - Something I didn't know and think you all should!!!



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
I know I've been quiet of late but will fill you all in later this week.

Just had review yesterday at RFC - witch doctors say I'm just a statistic!!

Well they put me on the private list which I'm told is 6-12 months now.

But did you know, because I didn't that *you can be put on it at any time!!*

This means get on it before during or after your NHS so if things don't work out you don't have the big wait for the RFC private list.

I am so    it's not funny.

Wish i had known this I wouldn't have had the big wait.

Rant over. Chat soon.
Really busy - getting in so much overtime at the mo litle time to breath never mind type.

Apps


----------



## MJ2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Apps,
I rang waiting lists last month and I was no34
I rang Caroline in waiting lists and explained that I didnt have time on my hands and I reley would like treatment asap
She said a lot of ladies werent taking up offer of treatment cus they couldnt afford it and she was havin difficulty making up the list
I told her I was a definate and I had the money for the treatment 
She said I would here from here in 3 weeks and hey presto- A letter of offer for Dec AF
I am soooo delighted.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't it funny that the words "I have money" is sometimes the magic word that opens doors?...  Good that it has opened the door for you Edith, So quick too!!  Well done on using your initative and getting that appointment!   Good luck with it all, you must be sooo excited!!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey apps, I'm sure you are really p*ssed about not knowing you could be added to private list at any time, who is your consultant at RFC? 
We signed forms Oct 08 with Dr McFaul at his clinic on Lisburn Rod, initally we thought we were only signing up for NHS as we couldn't afford private but he automatically signed us up for both and we didn't even realise until we got a phone call in June 09 asking us if we still wanted to go ahead with private tx and if so we could start with my Aug af. We declined as at the time we knew our NHs tx was only a few months away, we got letter of offer in Nov for  Dec af but the have "frozen" us at the top of the private list so if our NHS cycle doesn't work we can reactivate ourselves, having said that there must be hundreds of us frozen at the top of the list as I think a lot of people have doent he same as us.

If I was you I would keep banging on the door to see if they will bump you up the list, you know what they say "the squeakiest hing always get oiled first" andd all that..

Good luck apps, and let us know how you get on. Oh and dont forget to fill us in on whats happening with you seeing as you have been quiet...

Jx


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hiya

We are the same.. Got letter offering us NHS tx (after a really long wait) and RFC phoned to say we had reached the top of private list at same time. So we are froze at the top of private list, (hopefully will not need it & get to spend the money on a pram, cot etc   ). 
Sparty x


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

I received a letter of offer from RFC at beginning of Dec (thinking it was my NHS go) - we signed our forms for NHS go on 7th Jan 09. But when I read the letter properly RFC admin had put us on the private waiting list even though we never asked (we had used Origin in the past and was about to start tx in Origin at end of Jan 09). 
I phoned RFC and explained but maybe they are doing this with other people as well, putting them on the private list without them knowing or wanting.

Sorry such a me me message but just thought people should know !!


----------

